# Uronav



## Lainie0559 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello,

Is anyone else using the Uronav transrectal ultrasound-guided prostate biopsy in the office?

What codes are you using?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Jul 7, 2017)

We use 55700, 76872, 76377, 76942-59. 

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------

